# Kitchener area - thinking of playing out of the house...



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Well, I am thinking I would like to play outside the house and see how it goes  I play mostly rhythm, not very good at lead or improvising at all 

I like to play most music, except metal, have been getting into the newer country lately..

Anyway, I am thinking about it, so if you are looking for the above, let me know 

~Andrew


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Andrew...send me a PM...maybe we can talk on the phone and see about doing some jamming.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

I can add some bass/guitar/vocals - PM me.

Any drummers available?


----------

